

The tyranny of structureless (1972) - dbalan
http://www.jofreeman.com/joreen/tyranny.htm

======
dalke
This essay has been pretty popular over the last year, as one can see from
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%09The+tyranny+of+structureless#!/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=%09The+tyranny+of+structureless#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/The%20tyranny%20of%20structureless)
. It's definitely influenced my thinking on the topic.

I'll me a guess that the submitter saw it mentioned in [http://third-
bit.com/2015/01/05/cathedrals-bazaars-and-in-be...](http://third-
bit.com/2015/01/05/cathedrals-bazaars-and-in-between.html) , which was linked
to from HN about 11 hours ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8839338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8839338)
.

